# Seasoning the new stovetop griddle



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 24, 2020)

First off dont just wash the top. The shipping oil on the bottom smoked like crazy.  I dont know the smoke detector did not go off.  I did not think to wash that side also.  I put the side with no lip towards the back.  I did not want oil going down the front.  I don't understand why the open side?  Really need to come up with a 1/2" drip pan.  Maybe a small sheet pan or make something out of foil.  That small pan they give you was full from 4 pieces of bacon.  Gonna take a while to learn how to set heat.  Every new grill has a learning curve.  Heats up good then when put bacon on cooled.  I will fiqure it out.  Has some cool spots but that expected.  Really heavy.  I think I while end up using some high temp RTC and attach legs.  I think it gonna work out good,  Be nice not caring all that stuff outside.  Gonna make some corned beef hash tomorrow.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 24, 2020)

Looks nice. Can't wait to see your first cook on it


----------



## mike243 (Jul 24, 2020)

^^^^^^^^ bacon was the first cook lol ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 24, 2020)

mike243 said:


> ^^^^^^^^ bacon was the first cook lol ^^^^^^^^^


Lol yup


----------



## mike243 (Jul 25, 2020)

Thats a nice looking griddle, care to share name and where you got it, thanks and enjoy it they can make great food. wife said I am banned from buying any more cooking stuff but I found out she wont dayvorce me lol


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 25, 2020)

mike243 said:


> Thats a nice looking griddle, care to share name and where you got it, thanks and enjoy it they can make great food. wife said I am banned from buying any more cooking stuff but I found out she wont dayvorce me lol


I got it from here.  








						Flat Top Griddle - Baking Steel - Pizza Steel - Steelmade Cookware
					

Making the best Flat Top Griddle and Baking Steel for amazing meals and wood-fired style pizza in your own kitchen. All Steelmade products are made in Kansas using American Steel and include a lifetime warranty and free shipping.




					steelmadeusa.com


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 25, 2020)

Looks cool!
Al


----------

